# La pronunciación de la elle (doble ele)



## david79

¡Hola a todos!

Como estudiantes italianos de español, ¿cuál es la pronunciación de la elle (_LL_) que se os ha enseñado? ¿La pronunciación _lateral_, la más conservadora, totalmente extinguida en España entre gente joven (al menos menor de 30 años), o la denominada _yeísta_, que la equipara a la _y _(pollo = poyo)?

¿Qué pensáis, en tanto que observadores extranjeros, de la situación de la pronunciación de la _ll_ en España?

Por si el significado de _lateral_ no quedase claro, me refiero a un sonido similar al del italiano _maglia_, salvo que de duración simple.


----------



## sabrinita85

En el instituto tenía una profesora bastante joven de Madrid que pronunciaba LL de manera yeísta y en ese período, yo también lo pronunciaba así.
Pero en la universidad me lo corrigieron, y ahora lo pronuncio de manera lateral.


----------



## irene.acler

Yo también pronuncio de manera lateral, aunque el segundo año de universidad tuve una profesora de Argentina que pronunciaba de manera yeísta y la influencia era relevante. 
Por cierto, en los países del Cono Sur se pronuncia según la pronunciación yeísta, ¿verdad?


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Por cierto, en los países del Cono Sur se pronuncia según la pronunciación yeísta, ¿verdad?


Sí, yo creo que por toda América Latina.


----------



## david79

irene.acler said:


> Yo también pronuncio de manera lateral, aunque el segundo año de universidad tuve una profesora de Argentina que pronunciaba de manera yeísta y la influencia era relevante.
> Por cierto, en los países del Cono Sur se pronuncia según la pronunciación yeísta, ¿verdad?


 
En la región del Río de la Plata se da el fenómeno del _rehilamiento_ (imitado por cualquier hispanohablante al imitar jocosamente a los argentinos  ). Este fenómeno consiste en pronunciar tanto la _ll_ como la _y_ de manera central, fricativa, sonora, con la lengua adelantada hacia los alvéolos, en un sonido idéntico al del portugués _janela_ y similar al del francés _jambe_. Esa articulación no es en absoluto estándar, sino claramente rioplatense.

En el Río de la Plata existe también, entre las capas más populares, una articulación sorda de este fonema, como la _ch _del francés, o la sci del italiano.


----------



## david79

sabrinita85 said:


> Sí, yo creo que por toda América Latina.


 
En algunas regiones de Ecuador, Perú y Bolivia se conserva la articulación lateral de la _ll_. A mí me hace ilusión escuchar esta articulación en boca de sudamericanos en el metro de Madrid, ya que en España sólo la pronuncia así la gente de edad procedente de algunas regiones.


----------



## david79

A propósito, el yeísmo, existe también en italiano, ¿no? Por ejemplo, he escuchado a romanos pronunciar _figlio_ de manera yeísta. ¿Puede ser cierto?


----------



## sabrinita85

david79 said:


> A propósito, el yeísmo, existe también en italiano, ¿no? Por ejemplo, he escuchado a romanos pronunciar _figlio_ de manera yeísta. ¿Puede ser cierto?


No... los romanos cuando hablan dialecto, suelen pronunciar la _gl_ de manera mucho más débil que la norma, casi una /i/ más larga.


----------



## irene.acler

A decir la verdad, yo nunca he escuchado esto en Italia..a lo mejor se trata de una pronunciacion de uso regional...


----------



## david79

sabrinita85 said:


> No... los romanos cuando hablan dialecto, suelen pronunciar la _gl_ de manera mucho más débil que la norma, casi una /i/ más larga.


 
Gracias, sabrinita85. Creo que eso es a lo que me refería. 

Por cierto, enhorabuena a todos por vuestro correctísimo español. En la mayoría de las ocasiones, es tan correcto que nadie podría detectar vuestro origen extranjero. Prometo escribir en italiano cuando sea capaz de hacerlo de una manera medianamente correcta.


----------



## david79

sabrinita85 said:


> En el instituto tenía una profesora bastante joven de Madrid que pronunciaba LL de manera yeísta y en ese período, yo también lo pronunciaba así.
> Pero en la universidad me lo corrigieron, y ahora lo pronuncio de manera lateral.


 
Es cierto que la lateral es la pronunciación más conservadora, pero su conservación, al menos en España, es una batalla perdida. Un 99% de los cantantes de pop, cantantes líricos, cantautores, locutores de radio, dobladores, presentadores de telediarios, actores de cine, actores de teatro moderno y actores de teatro clásico son yeístas.

No obstante, me parece bien que la gente se esfuerce por conservar la articulación tradicional.


----------



## david79

irene.acler said:


> A decir  verdad, yo nunca he escuchado esto en Italia..a lo mejor se trata de una pronunciacion de uso regional...


 
La frase hecha es "a decir verdad". Mira en Google, ya verás.


----------



## sabrinita85

david79 said:


> Por cierto, enhorabuena a todos por vuestro correctísimo español. En la mayoría de las ocasiones, es tan correcto que nadie podría detectar vuestro origen extranjero. Prometo escribir en italiano cuando sea capaz de hacerlo de una manera medianamente correcta.


Gracias 
Este foro es un instrumento utilísimo que nos permite alcanzar un buen nivel de lengua.
Espero que pronto puedas escribir tus comentarios en italiano: que tengan errores da igual, alguien te los corrigirá y después de poco tiempo, ya escribirás muy bien


----------



## claudine2006

david79 said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Como estudiantes italianos de español, ¿cuál es la pronunciación de la elle (_LL_) que se os ha enseñado? ¿La pronunciación _lateral_, la más conservadora, totalmente extinguida en España entre gente joven (al menos menor de 30 años), o la denominada _yeísta_, que la equipara a la _y _(pollo = poyo)?
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis, en tanto que observadores extranjeros, de la situación de la pronunciación de la _ll_ en España?
> 
> Por si el significado de _lateral_ no quedase claro, me refiero a un sonido similar al del italiano _maglia_, salvo que de duración simple.


Yo estudié español en España, así que desde el principio aprendí la pronunciación lateral. La yeísta me suena mal.


----------



## sabrinita85

david79 said:


> Es cierto que la lateral es la pronunciación más conservadora, pero su conservación, al menos en España, es una batalla perdida. Un 99% de los cantantes de pop, cantantes líricos, cantautores, locutores de radio, dobladores, presentadores de telediarios, actores de cine, actores de teatro moderno y actores de teatro clásico son yeístas.
> 
> No obstante, me parece bien que la gente se esfuerce por conservar la articulación tradicional.


Es que a mi me da igual... pero me resulta más fácil pronunciar la lateral. En la universidad tengo una profesora de español que definirla mayor, sería un cumplido... (jeje pobre) por lo tanto creo que nos corrige el yeísmo por no ser algo tradicional.


----------



## irene.acler

david79 said:


> La frase hecha es "a decir verdad". Mira en Google, ya verás.


 

Gracias!!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

En la universidad yo aprendí la pronunciación yeísta. Efectivamente, en España nunca oí la pronunciación lateral. 
En cambio, tengo un amigo argentino, y él sí pronuncia la elle con el rehilamiento. Éste ya me quedeba raro, hasta el momento en que oí otro chico argentino que pronunciaba la elle exactamente (según mis orejas, al menos...) cómo la SH inglesa o la CH francesa!!! 
Entre el yeísmo y la pronunciación lateral no tengo dificultad, pero las dos pronunciaciones argentinas si me quedan dificiles a comprender cuando les escucho!

En Roma y en otras zonas de Italia central frecuentemente se oyen pronunciaciones yeístas de la GL. Efectivamente, en "romanesco" este sueno se escribe J.
En poesías en "romanesco" a menudo se encuentran las palabras fijjo (it. figlio, es. hijo), mojje (it. moglie, es. mujer). Está muy clara la evolución de estas palabras del latín; LI ha evolucionado de manera regular en GL en italiano, en J en español, en JJ en romanesco, ecc.
Lo que yo diría es que la pronunciación yeísta no es absolutamente estándar, y la gente más culta y más cuidadosa en su habla tiene tendencia a evitarla y a utilizarla sólo en contextos muy informales.
Por otro lado, mucha gente sólo conoce y utiliza esta pronunciación, y éste no crea problemas de comunicación... 
Hasta luego


----------



## david79

¡¡¡Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## ratona!84

Hola!
La pronunciación lateral es un fenómeno al que le queda muy poco para extinguirse. 
En España suelen pronunciar la lateral los catalanes, puesto que en catalán la distinción entre lateral y palatal sí comporta cambios semánticos; y quizá en algunas zonas más. En América también es un fenómeno en recesión, por lo cual si distinguís, genial, pero si no, no pasa absolutamente nada porque el 95 por ciento de los hispanohablantes no lo hacen... incluso la mayoría ni siquiera saben distinguir una pronunciación de otra...
Saludos!


----------



## nazgul22

Hola a todos los foreros

Soy de Monterrey , Mexico y aqui en mi pais la pronuunciamos como "ye"
que me imagino que es lo que tratas de decir con el termino "yeista"

calle(caye) , llave (yave) , lluvia (yuvia) etc. , etc

saludos


----------

